#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Rastrear origem de um IP

## thelast

Olá pessoal vc´s sabem de algum site para rastream a origem(localidade) de um determinado IP???
Pois o mesmo está tentando invadir nosso servidor!!!
Sei que é do speedy da telefonica mas gostaria de descobrir de qual cidade!!!

obrigado

----------


## panther

Já tentou entrar em contato com a Telefonica? Eu trabalhei em TELE, e quando tínhamos problemas deste tipo éramos obrigado a dizer a origem do endereço IP. Existem algumas boracracias, mas as teles são responsaveis por isto.

Abraço.....

----------


## PotHix

Aqui no forum tem um tópico parecido,

Não tenho a URL dele...Mas da uma procurada que você vai encontrar.

Lá eles deram algumas dicas, ve se te ajuda.

Há braços

----------


## cunhajr

Digita no teu browser"

http://www.hostip.info/api/get.html?ip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx onde xxx....
é o IP que vc deseja saber origem.

Boa sorte !

----------


## jesaelduarte

aproveitando.... alguém aí tem uma lista das identificações do adsl brasil telecom para as cidades? tipo mganm.brasiltelecom.net.br e outras tantas...

outras:


pas
fncsce
etc....

----------

